# Growing HC with LEDs



## Deueller (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey Everyone, I'm new here and kinda new to doing platned aquriums. I'd like to do LEDs if at all possible. I want to carpet the tank in HC and was wondering if I had 2 of the Finnex Ray 2 models on an 18x18x19 frameless cube, would that be enough lighting for it to grow well?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Growing HC requires good CO2 above all else. If you have that, and just one Ray2 light, you should get around 40 PAR, which is enough to grow HC. With two Ray2 lights, close together you would get about twice that, which is 80 light.


----------



## Deueller (Apr 12, 2013)

I do have a pressurized Co2 kit and plan on hooking it up once i get the light, I know HC needs high light (among other things) to flourish. I just wanna try to get the lighting down first before tackling the beast that is fertilizing.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

As hoppy stated you'll be fine with co2. Heres a photo of a finnex ray2 48" led on my buddys tank. The light is mounted and I suspect par is no where near 80. Originally there was some cheap led fixed above with no growth. Popped a ray2 on there with co2 and things filled in nicely. imo co2 is more important than lighting for healthy hc


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I just sold a thick carpet of hc in the sales section as dense and healthy as what Lowe posted. I used a finnex fugeray on an 8 gallon evolve. Measured roughly 30 par at substrate and used only DIY CO2. If you look at the pictures of my hc in my 8 journal, you'll see how healthy it was. Algae free and one of the most beautiful, lush, healthy carpets I've ever grown to date. So even a simple fugeray is able top do it, check my pics for further proof if needed. 

EDIT: forgot to mention distance from lights to substrate was about 12" so one Ray2 should be definitely enough.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deueller (Apr 12, 2013)

THANK YOU!! That saves me a good few bucks, will i be able to grow most plants with just one Ray 2 and some CO2?


----------



## Robman48 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lowe said:


> As hoppy stated you'll be fine with co2. Heres a photo of a finnex ray2 48" led on my buddys tank. The light is mounted and I suspect par is no where near 80. Originally there was some cheap led fixed above with no growth. Popped a ray2 on there with co2 and things filled in nicely. imo co2 is more important than lighting for healthy hc



What size tank is that?


----------

